# bare knuckle



## Thomsoh (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi guys

I'm brand new to this site. I'm a boxer and wrestler in Birmingham. I'm interested in seeing some bare knuckle action and having a go - anyone kn0wo where I can do that?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

welcome to ukm


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

try and find some gypsy camps, they do it alot.. know a few ppl who do it there :>


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome 

you could always paint yourself up like one of the black and white minstrals and take a walk down Brixton high street that should get you some action:lol:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Bare knuckle boxing is illegal in the UK.

Also super easy to break your hands, and not much money in it either.

A mate of ours used to put on 'Field Rage', a bare knuckle event, but it was very scrappy and boring for the most part.

If you grapple too, then why not stick to MMA, far more skilled IMO, than Pikeys swinging wildly at each other.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Bare knuckle boxing is illegal in the UK.
> 
> Also super easy to break your hands, and not much money in it either.
> 
> ...


totally agree with you mate,,,i remember field rage myself,,didnt really live up to the hype,,,i agree sticking to mma,boxing legally etc is the way to go


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Look at the hype involved with Kimbo........was it 10secs?


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Knock on a stranger's door and if a big guy opens it, tell him you want sex with his wife! He'll either give you the action you're after or say 'be my guest!'

Joking aside, stick to MMA.


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

welshrager said:


> try and find some gypsy camps, they do it alot.. know a few ppl who do it there :>


With a lovely hedgehog roast for afters - super... :bounce:


----------



## Thomsoh (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, I know it's illegal - but I wanna have a go. Don't mind getting hurt. Anyone give me any leads where I can find this stuff?


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

Thomsoh said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know it's illegal - but I wanna have a go. Don't mind getting hurt. Anyone give me any leads where I can find this stuff?


u must be a big boy


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i boxed amature and after regular training i got to know people in the gym who went to knuckle fights, i went to a couple, belive me they aint as excitin as in the books like lennys, roys, bartlys, billy cribbs or any other of the tough guy books very slopy very boring and usually over very quickly with a big group of gypsies arguing over their man won blah blah blah...i got some dvds of the suposed best in ierland joe joyce and co and it was mind numbingly boring. have a go at mma instead its much more skilled, and above all its run by pros not gypos in a field with no doctors insight.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

iv heard theres a lot of barekuckle action derbyshire way,i dont know if this is true or not just random talk iv heard ppl chatter


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

welshrager said:


> try and find some gypsy camps, they do it alot.. know a few ppl who do it there :>


Not sure if the welsh gypsys are different to the irish ones but if you go wandering into one of their camps with out knowing any one there you better have a lot more than just your fists to protect your self:rolleyes:

Fvcking hate gypo's and around Limerick city there must be at least 10 "official" camps for them.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome, and remember that this is a Public Forum so anyone can read what is written...

Watch Snatch the Movie for a quick fix before you find your fight!


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

dogue said:


> Welcome, and remember that this is a Public Forum so anyone can read what is written...
> 
> Watch Snatch the Movie for a quick fix before you find your fight!


awsome film


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

d ya like dags?


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

it was at a funny angle


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

thomso if you want to fight unlicensed in a ring with gloves in front of crowds i could put you in touch with someone who organizes it. There are doctors and tickets are sold so it is not ilegalbut it is unlicensed so not sanctiond by the bbbc.


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

If Thomso takes it up we should all go along and support him I say! Post up some pics mate


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah yeah


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

Mate... As a fellow brummy who loves fighting... get yourself into MMA... Go to Stevie B's or UTC in erdington and they will help you out...

As you don mind getting hurt, there will be people there who wont mind hurting you so everyone's a winner lol

seriously mate... Fighting requires skill and technique... Its all very well getting into a car park/pub brawl but you don't get paid for that [email protected] And trust me I love the knock as much as the next man, but i try and keep my price tag hight then my IQ...

The Bare knuckle scene is pretty much dead now anyway. Quality fighters like Roy Shaw and Mclean were the last of a fantastic sport. The plebs who run it now are idiots and dont care for the fighters...

But mate if you want it bad enough its out the in brum/leicester and Notts...

MMA will pay more and you will need to be allot more skillful...

Hope all goes well for you mate...

J


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Appelby Horse Fair has a good bare knuckle slot.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Con said:


> Not sure if the welsh gypsys are different to the irish ones but if you go wandering into one of their camps with out knowing any one there you better have a lot more than just your fists to protect your self:rolleyes:
> 
> Fvcking hate gypo's and around Limerick city there must be at least 10 "official" camps for them.


they are building houses for them in belfast lol i doubt they'll stay in them, most likely park the caravan up outside.


----------

